# Storage sheds



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2021)

Toss up some pics of what you use for storage sheds. Once lumber prices come down low enough I am building a small one for cherry behind my smokehouse and a large one at the back of the properly to hold a lot of cords of fire wood for years. Considered a skid building for the back in case the neighbors behind me sold and some city person bought it and harassed me on set back I could move it.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 30, 2021)

Jealous. I live in the suburbs on a sloping lot that floods at the edge of the property line with heavy rains. Maybe under my deck I could put a small shed. 

Following...


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2021)

I guess I should tell you I have a 8 x 22 deck that I dug 3/4 out flat as its in the second/back level and enclosed and store 3+ cord of wood in there for every year burning.   I had six stacks of 2 pallets stacked as one 80" wide, 8' long and about 5' tall. It only took two of the 6 stacks, 4 total pallets to fill the under deck storage.Two stacks was three loads in my 8' x 10' trailer with 18" sides

It is from two monstrous hack-berry trees I cut down two summer before. I don't want it rotting before I burn the last stack two years from now


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 30, 2021)

Ha, I have had to have some Aspens taken down. Not sure I want to smoke meat with Aspen though.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2021)

I'd try it and worst case its fire pit wood.





						Aspen Wood? Neighbor uses it
					

Talking to a neighbor the other day and he says he smokes with Aspen. So I thought I would throw it out here since I can't get that out of my head and haven't found it listed on any of the "safe" woods lists anywhere.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 30, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> I'd try it and worst case its fire pit wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have known and done a search haha! Maybe I will try it. I split most of it last year.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2021)

You got to watch some woods, like we have chokecherry. The white sap wood on the chokecherry starts rotting bad in a  year if left out uncovered. The hackberry, hickory, oak, locust and other just slip bark if out two years.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 30, 2021)

Just clicked on your Smokehous link. Way out of my league! Very cool.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks, but its not that hard, just a lot of work to make. I might buy aluminum expanded metal and replace the grates on the shelves, the steel just rusts and will not stay seasoned becuase it is not hot enough like a grill. 

Also tear down the fire box and replace with two vaulted ovens stacked. Bottom to use for the smoke house. Top wih a back hole to the bottom so the bottom can use it as a chimney and a steel damper I can slide over the hole. I can also use the top one as a wood fired oven for deer roasts, chicken, turkey or pizza or bread.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> Once lumber prices come down


Wonder if it will come down.  Seems most time once they raise the price it pretty much stays there.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 30, 2021)

Also looked at your smokehouse link, very nice and good design. 

  I built a shack  " Smokers Shack " to put my smoker into. That way
I can smoke in most weather that is handed to me. power for lights and music, lol

David





















"Also built mine on skids incase the neighbors said its to close for the smoke"

Always wanted to build one with a separate smoke chamber

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2021)

Man that sounds fantastic to me!
I have very little storage for wood, so lots of times I trim the dead limbs out of the oak trees in my back yard & thats what I use for the day. 
Al


----------

